# Getting ready for 2017 spring here in South Texas



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Beeweaver, if that is your choice, offer pickup at something called Alamo Area Beekeepers field day. A couple of hours south of you, you might want to go. If not perhaps some arrangement could be made for you to be sitting alongside the road as they pass on the way to there to receive your shipment. Bee clubs, join one, often consolidate orders. In the end it doesn't matter where you get the package, if you want Beeweaver, requeen with their queen and in a month or six weeks your colony is Beeweaver.
Bill


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Call someone who does cutouts in your area: http://txbeeinspection.tamu.edu/bee-removal/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! A nuc or established hive may be easier to find. With a package you get adult bees. With a nuc or hive you get adults, eggs, larva, pupa, pollen, honey and drawn comb.


----------



## ron manos (Aug 24, 2016)

r weaver is in texas.http://www.rweaver.com/index.php


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

Flipped said:


> Hello I'm from Kleberg County of South Texas. I'm new to beekeeping and I plan on starting a couple of hives for this coming spring. I will be building two Langstroth 10 frame hives over the winter for coming spring. I think I will also build a Top Bar hive too. I've been doing a lot of studying, reading, and watching videos on beekeeping. I have been looking on the internet for package bee's. I see a lot of websites selling package bee's but most are pick up only. "For example Beeweaver.com" Four and a half hour's away from Kleberg County. There are other websites that will ship them but they are from other states. I have heard to try and find local bee's. Which I have not. I would like to get some package bee's on order before there are no packages left to get for 2017. Which would be my luck. Any help would be appreciated. Also are there any member's here from South Texas?


Hey bud,

I am in Orange Grove, maybe an hour away from you. Ill have some nucs for sale this year. I am taking deposits now, they will be ready for pick up at the end of April. Shoot me a message here or on facebook if you would like some more details.


----------

